# Nicht gewählte 0137 Nummern auf der Handyrechnung



## Jonny (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein großes Problem mit meiner Handyrechnung.

Angeblich habe ich mit meinem Handy am 01.05 und 03.05.05 insgesamt 100 mal eine 0137 Nummer angewählt. Zur keiner Zeit habe ich das Handy verliehen, verloren oder an Dritte weitergegeben, so dass ich immer im Besitz des Gerätes war. Keinen der aufgeführten Anrufe bei den strittigen 0137 Nummern habe ich geführt. Auf dem EVN treten folgende zwei streitigen Nummern auf: 01379444XXX (01.05) und die 01379060xxx (03.05) auf. Insgesamt sollen diese 100 (genau) geführten Anrufe 68.10 € netto ( 79 € brutto) verursacht haben. Bis dato habe ich von der Handyrechnung den unstrittigen Betrag überwiesen. Die T-Mobile hat die strittigen Verbindungen zweimalig geprüft und für richtig erachtet. Sie wird laut Aussage des Call Centers demnächst ein Inkassounternehmen zum Zahlungsausgleich beauftragen. Mein durchschnittlicher Rechnungsbetrag der Monate vor Mai 2005 betrug zwisch en 30-35 €.  
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nach Androhung der Sperrung des Anschlusse durch eine SMS von T-Mobile den strittigen Betrag ebenfalls überwiesen. Die Rechnung für den Monat Juni war wieder völlig in Ordnung.

Es wäre nett wenn mir einer von euch bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen könnte, da ich keinerlei andere Möglichkeit sehe, gegen diesen Missbrauch anzugehen.

_[Thread verschoben - Dino/mod]_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juli 2005)

Jonny schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem EVN treten folgende zwei streitigen Nummern auf: 01379444XXX (01.05) und die 01379060xxx (03.05) auf.


Zu den Nummern selbst schreibt die *Bundesnetzagentur*:


> *(0)137 900 bis (0)137 999*
> Tarifziffer: 9
> Mabez-Typ: 5 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,028)
> 
> ...


----------

